#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Undergraduate courses in UK-Type of undergraduate courses in UK

## priyasweet

*Hi!  This is Priya, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in UK

Undergraduate Courses in UK*
UK is the dream destination of students who want to go abroad for higher education. Best universities of UK offer   countless popular and interesting courses; Uk provides first class facilities to students. No wonder thousands of international  students flock here in order to pursue further education from the very  best in the world to give their career a kick start.

 And although the  cost of education in UK may be higher when compared to other countries,  the experience of studying in top universities of UK is an experience of  a different league altogether. The undergraduate courses in UK  generally are of 3 years duration, however in some science or  engineering related undergraduate courses, the duration may be of 4  years.

*What qualifications will I need?*

The qualifications you need depend on the course you want to study. You'll be expected to have completed at least 13 years of education in your own country or the UK, and to have taken pre-university qualifications equivalent to UK A-levels, Scottish Highers or National Diplomas.


If your qualifications don't match this, you can still study in the UK, you just to start at an earlier level. Search for career-based and pre-university courses.

_You'll find the exact entry requirements for each course on the course profiles on this website. The following will however give you an idea of the sort of qualifications you will need:
_

*HND
*
Qualifications equivalent to one or two UK A-levels, 
two         Scottish Highers or a Higher National Certificate 
or BTEC National         Diploma; or an international foundation 
year. Plus IELTS 5.5-6.0

*Foundation Degree*
Qualifications equivalent to one or two UK A-levels, 
one         or two Scottish Highers or a National Diploma;
 or an international         foundation year. Plus IELTS 5.5-6.0

*Diploma of Higher Education*
Qualifications equivalent to one or two UK A-levels, 
two         or three Scottish Highers or a National Diploma; 
or an international         foundation year. Plus IELTS 5.5-6.0

*Degree*
Qualifications equivalent to two or three UK A-levels,
        three or four Scottish Highers, a Higher National Certificate
 or         Diploma, or BTEC National Diploma; or an international 
foundation year.         Plus IELTS 6.0-6.5






*What sorts of courses are available?*


*Higher National Certificate (HNC) or Diploma (HND)
*Higher National Certificates and Diplomas are one- and two- year career-related higher education courses, which are equivalent to the first stages of a degree. They are available in many areas including engineering, sports studies, art and design, media and communications and music technology. On successful completion you can enter a career at junior management level or can choose to 'top-up' to a degree by transferring to the second or third year of the degree course. 

_
Foundation Degrees (FdA, FdSc etc)_Foundation Degrees are two-year career-related higher education courses, which are equivalent to the first stages of a degree. They are available in many areas, including art and design, media and communications, engineering and hospitality management, and can be used as a good foundation for a career or as a basis from which you can progress on to a degree course. 

_
Diplomas of Higher Education_
Diplomas of Higher Education are two-year courses in subject areas usually related to the social sciences, such as education, theology, communication studies and social work. They are ideal for students hoping to progress to a career in these areas and also provide a foundation for higher education courses in the same subject area. 

*
Degrees*
 Degrees are the most popular undergraduate qualification in the UK. They are academic courses, usually studied over three years in England, Northern Ireland and Wales, or four years in Scotland (where the title master's degree may be awarded). Some degree courses may be extended for a year to enable students to spend a year in industry (such as on engineering degrees) or overseas (such as on degrees in modern languages). 

_
University International Foundation Year_University International Foundation Year courses help to bridge any gaps between qualifications you hold already and the ones you need to begin a degree course at a UK university, whether this is because you need to develop your English language skills, improve on your academic qualifications, or both. 


*List of Undergraduate Courses*

 Bachelor of Science (B.Sc.)  Bachelor of Arts (B.A.)  Bachelor of Education (B.Ed.)  Bachelor of Engineering (B.Eng.)  Bachelor of Law (L.L.B.)  Bachelor of Medicine (M.B.) 


*Popular Subjects*
Accountancy & Finance,  Agriculture & Forestry, Anatomy & Psychology, Architecture,  Archeology, Art & Design, Biosciences, Chemical Engineering,  Business Management, Computer Sciences and IT, Criminology &  Psychology, Drama & Dance, Earth & Marine Sciences, Economics,  Electrical Engineering, English, Geography & Environmental Studies,  History & History of Art, Humanities, Law, Life Sciences,  Linguistics, Mathematics, Mechanical Engineering, Media Studies &  Communication, Medicine, Philosophy, Physics, Politics, Sociology,  Sports Sciences, and Theology.


*How much will it cost?*
You'll get great value for money from a UK undergraduate education no matter where you choose to study. The figures below show approximately what you'll need to pay, but it's worth bearing in mind that course fees can vary considerably between institutions. Costs for individual courses are given in the course profiles on this website.

*Foundation Courses
*
4,000 to 12,000 per year

*Arts Courses
*
7,000 to 9,000 per year

*Science Courses
*
7,500 to 12,000 per year

*Clinical Courses
*
10,000 to 21,000 per year



*If You have any query regarding the education in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
*





  Similar Threads: Model Question Papers For Undergraduate Programs Step courses from siemens (automation and control courses) Undergraduate courses in US-US undergraduate courses Step courses from siemens (automation and control courses) Undergraduate Instrumental Analysis, Sixth Edition by James W. Robinson

----------


## studyguideindia

I think this nice info about Courses in India but I need to know about more if you want that visit below website

----------

